# Naked and Afraid



## Gracie (Mar 16, 2014)

Stupid. Just...stupid.


----------



## The Professor (Mar 17, 2014)

Gracie said:


> Stupid. Just...stupid.



I'm an old man and I'm afraid someone will SEE me naked.  I don't want to be responsible for years of therapy.


----------



## Sarah G (Mar 17, 2014)

Gracie said:


> Stupid. Just...stupid.



So, what is it about.  Are they allowed to make clothes and shelter at all?


----------



## Gracie (Mar 17, 2014)

Sarah G said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > Stupid. Just...stupid.
> ...



They are two strangers...man and woman. They meet wherever this 21 day survival thing takes place. Tonights episode was the amazon. They are allowed to bring one item. One brought a machete. The woman brought flint. Then they strip in the boat, step ashore and walk until they meet their partner. Camera crew follows them and only intercedes in case of medical emergency. They can make clothing from leaves and vines and have one bag supplied to them. Most of the men sling it over their shoulder so it drops down in front of their junk. The women usually find large leaves or strips of bark like a "tube" top. 

The gal tonight said the skeeters were feasting on her vajayjay. Both were covered with bites. The man sat in a fire ant nest and got bit. They can build shelters if they find the right things to make. They get no water. No food. No clothing or shoes. Nothing.

They are stupid.


----------



## Politico (Mar 17, 2014)

Completely stupid.


----------



## Sallow (Mar 17, 2014)

Gracie said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > Gracie said:
> ...



I haven't watch this show..but I did watch the excellent "Surviorman". One of the nice things it put into crystal clear focus is all the benefits of society and civilization.


----------



## Sarah G (Mar 17, 2014)

Gracie said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > Gracie said:
> ...



The Amazon, oh my god.   I thought you could make something to keep you warm but the first thing I thought of was their feet are probably getting cut up.


----------



## Delta4Embassy (Mar 17, 2014)

Gracie said:


> Stupid. Just...stupid.



Notice it isn't 'Naked and Alone.' Someone's trudging along with them, likely with an emergency stores of food and water. Kinda defeats the whole purpose.


----------



## Politico (Mar 18, 2014)

It is a reality show so yes there is a crew. But if the people take any of the help they have to quit.


----------



## Gracie (Mar 18, 2014)

Delta4Embassy said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > Stupid. Just...stupid.
> ...



Did you not read my post? Try it again. A camera crew is with them but cannot intervene unless it is a medical emergency. No shoes...lots of emergencies. This is not Survivor. This is totally trying to survive with NOTHING. not even clothing.

Personally, it is tougher than survivorman. It's brutal. They have to find their own water. Their own food. Their own tools. Make their own shelter. Their own foot coverings. Their own fire. They get eaten up by skeeters, get bit by fire ants, etc etc etc. I have watched it a few times. They lose A LOT of weight doing this, so it is a battle of their own wits and skills to make it that long. If they feel they can't, they have the camera guys call in for a helicopter and they bring in 2 more if both quit. If one quits, they bring in a replacement partner.


----------



## Politico (Mar 18, 2014)

Exactly. They are in situations that no one would ever be in. It's reality TV.


----------



## Gracie (Jun 26, 2014)

These people have to be mental. Leeches in their vaginas and on their penises? Wandering around in louisianna bayous with gators and cotton mouths or Malaysia with lizards and coral snakes..and naked to boot? They must like pain. And stupidity. I mean, really? Geez.


----------



## Gracie (Jun 30, 2014)

Well...I guess the Wiccan thought she would fool everyone with her fake crying to get out of trekking to the pick up point. She did nothing during the whole she was there except bitch and nag, and make stupid wiccan gewgaws. Then had the balls to whine when her partner Vincent didn't get her food. Lazy bitch. Then she played sick and was extracted although nobody could find out what her stomach pains were about....probably because there were no stomach pains and just flat out bad acting.

The second episode was pretty good though. The two worked together and did make it to the extraction point. Both were tough and helped each other.

Still...I don't know why I watch it. It's so fucking stupid. Sure, try to survive but the naked shit..and no shoes in thorn riddled areas...its just dumb.


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Aug 26, 2019)

Was flipping channels in a hotel last week.  Wife and I started watching and now, well, we've been binge watching.

When it's raining in the tropics, why don't they cut the tops off of coconuts and use broad leaved to make a gutter to fill the coconuts during a rain storm?


----------

